# Cost of living in Marnello, Italy



## nitin06 (Feb 26, 2012)

I am looking for some resources to get an idea of cost of living in Italy. I will be relocating to Italy in March 2012. Is 3000 euros for a couple enough?


----------



## Gregv (Apr 29, 2012)

Did you mean Maranello?

The Modena area is not expensive. 3000 euros will easily get you through the month. You can find a nice 2 bedroom apartment for about 600, even less.


----------



## ianthy (Apr 15, 2012)

Modena is a lovely area - not the cheapest but as GregV says €3k should be fine. You could look at properties on Case e appartamenti in vendita ? Annunci immobiliari - Casa.it


----------



## Gregv (Apr 29, 2012)

I love it here. Has everything you need, loads of charm, clean, no traffic, and if you're a car fan... Well then it's just heaven


----------

